# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Как подобрать себе хостинг провайдера.

## tagrojucalo3

В настоящий момент о веб-станицах знает каждый.  Сайт позволяет делиться важной для вас информацией с разными пользователями. В этой статье мы поговорим про то, где  можно найти ТОП 10 лучших хостингов , лучшие хостинги. Фактически весь бизнес должен иметь свое представительство в глобальной сети интернет в виде сайта. Это позволит вам привлечь новых клиентов и наращивать личные доходы. Вопреки распространённому мнению, разработкой веб-ресурса могут заниматься не только специалисты, но и простые пользователи, которые имеют посредственные знания РС. Для разработки веб-сайта необходимо: найти хостинг провайдера, купить права на домен, создать, собственно, веб-сайт и скопировать его на сервер. Благодаря инновационным возможностям, разрабатывать веб-сайт так же легко, как и создавать презентации. 
Поговорим о хостинге. Разработав собственный интернет-сайт, вам необходимо поместить его на  сервере. Организация, которая предлагает услуги по размещению веб-ресурса на личных серверах, называется провайдером хостинг услуг. Существует мнение, что оплата хостинг услуг дело дорогостоящее. Но все же это не так, потому что плата за размещение одного сайта будет не большой. А в том случае если вы создаете сразу парочку интернет-ресурсов, тогда  это обойдется еще дешевле. Наиболее полную информацию где заказать хостинг вы найдёте вот тут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

